# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  damals...

## schorschilia



----------


## schiene



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## schorschilia

weiss schon; hat mit dem "Jahrgang" nichts zu tun....aber* damals* an einem Klong von Sanam Luang
habe ich meine "Lieblings-Juxbox - Beiz gefunden......

----------


## schorschilia

hör ich imer wieder gerne...

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------

